# Parkendes Auto gerammt



## M1ghtymage (10. März 2012)

Morgen zusammen,

gestern abend hat ein Freund von mir auf dem Nachhauseweg beim Ausparken aus meiner Straße den Fiat Punto eines Nachbarn gerammt. An der hinteren Stoßstange (wenn man das so nennen kann, ist schliesslich alles Plastik) sind Kratzer und ein ca. 15cm Riss. Die müsste wohl ausgetauscht werden kann ich mir vorstellen. Wisst ihr ungefähr, was sowas kosten kann?


----------



## Legendary (10. März 2012)

Je nach Hersteller, Lack, Ausstattung zwischen 500 - 2000 Euro.

Wobei Fiat nicht unbedingt günstig sein muss...das habe ich schon oft genug an der Saukarre von Seicento meiner Freundin gemerkt.


----------



## Konov (10. März 2012)

Google sagt Fiat Punto Stoßstange rund 100 Euro. ^^

Kommt aber natürlich aufs Modell an schätze ich.


----------



## Manowar (10. März 2012)

Wie wärs mit..Angaben zum Auto?
Wie zum Geier soll man so helfen?

Was ist wohl teurer?
Billiger Kunststoff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



?


----------



## Legendary (10. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit..Angaben zum Auto?
> Wie zum Geier soll man so helfen?



Deswegen habe ich nur vage Preisangaben gemacht.  Kann ein 91er Punto oder ein Grande Punto mit PDC sein.


----------



## Manowar (10. März 2012)

Es wird schon nen alter sein, weil er von Kunststoff spricht, aber ich kann sowas nicht verstehen..
Es kann ne Nachbauschürze sein.
Er kann mit 500kmh reingefahren sein
etc pp

Ich kann ja mit einer Gegenfrage kommen:
Suche derzeit ein Lied, das geht so: Da da da daaaa daaaa da da daaaa


----------



## H2OTest (10. März 2012)

@Manowar das ist von Sido


----------



## Legendary (10. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Er kann mit 500kmh reingefahren sein



Ich weiß ja, dass dein BMW schnell fährt aber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War das nicht Dadada du liebst mich nicht, ich lieb dich nicht?


----------



## Konov (10. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Er kann mit 500kmh reingefahren sein



Na wenn wir schon pedantisch sind, dann kann ich dir sagen, DAS kann wohl nicht sein.
Es sei denn sein Freund fährt mit einem Dragster seine Kumpels besuchen. ^^


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2012)

Und wie genau helfen ihm die letzten Beiträge jetzt weiter? Richtig.


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

eins nach dem anderen ^^ google fand dada schneller als folgendes ^^

FIAT PUNTO STOßSTANGE HINTEN
Unser Preis: 29&#8364; - 272,90 &#8364;

kommt drauf an welches fiat punto modell es ist gibt ja da 6 versionen ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. März 2012)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Version es genau ist. Sieht aber ziemlich neu aus. Eher so wie das 2. Bild von den beiden oben. Hinten links ist der Riss.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. März 2012)

Hat sich dein Freund eigentlich bei dem Nachbarn gemeldet? Und ich meine nicht "Zettel mit der Telefonnummer ans Auto hängen"-Methode.


----------



## Manowar (10. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und wie genau helfen ihm die letzten Beiträge jetzt weiter? Richtig.



Ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl?
Wenn man um Hilfe bittet, kann man mal einen Satz mehr schreiben oder?
Bei Problemen ums Auto helfe ich ja immer gern, aber da wirds einem doch einfach zu blöde
und da die letzte Antwort von ihm, genau das selbe beschreibt, wie der Eröffnungspost.. bin ich mal raus.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. März 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hat sich dein Freund eigentlich bei dem Nachbarn gemeldet? Und ich meine nicht "Zettel mit der Telefonnummer ans Auto hängen"-Methode.



Ja, hat er. Ein anderer Nachbar hat alles gesehen und hat den Besitzer des Wagens geholt. Das Auto ist der neuste Fiat Punto.


----------



## Legendary (10. März 2012)

Dann wirds ein wenig teurer.


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

http://configurator.fiat.de/download/prospekte/Fiat_Punto_Evo_1996_PR.pdf

das problem ist es gibt soviele kleinigkeiten die das modell ändern - wir bräuchten wenn erstmal das fahrzeugmodell nummer

und wenn der auch noch ne spezielle lackierung hatte dann muss ja das ersatzteil auch passend lackiert werden und wer weiss was noch für versteckte schäden plötzlich da sind 

am besten hätte ihr damals die polizei gerufen das aufnehmen lassen und wärt nicht nach hause gefahren und hätte im buffed forum gefragt


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. März 2012)

Ich habe damit garnichts zu tun, du brauchst mich also nicht anzuklagen. Ich versuche nur ihm zu helfen soweit ich kann. Habe auch erst Stunden später davon erfahren, als er schon zuhause war und es mir geskyped hat. Da ich da nicht involviert bin habe ich auch keine Modellnummer o.Ä.. Wenn man also garkeine Aussagen machen kann ohne diese Informationen dann können wir hier zumachen.


----------



## Eyora (10. März 2012)

Wieso lässt dein Freund das ganze nicht über die Versicherung laufen, denn wenn der Nachbar den Wagen reparieren lässt, muss dein Freund jede Rechnung zahlen.
Und bei einer Herstellerwerkstatt, die auch noch einen verzug im Rahmen und notwendige neue Montage-Komponenten verwendet, die Stoßstange evtl. beu Lackieren muss, um Sie der Auto-Farbe anzupassen kann so etwas sehr schnell sehr teuer werden.

Daher am besten über die Versicherung laufen lassen, wenn es die Eigenbeteiligung überschreitet.

Wo und wie teuer er den Wagen reparieren lässt ist aber deinem Nachbarn überlassen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. März 2012)

Jo ich hab ihm jetzt auch geraten bei der Versicherung anzurufen, er macht das gerade.


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. März 2012)

Hab heute morgen ein paar Bilder gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr zu dem Schaden?


----------



## Legendary (11. März 2012)

Mit was für nem Affenzahn hatn der ausgeparkt? Oo

Ja da muss man die Stoßstange ersetzen, das wird bissl kosten.


----------



## Kamsi (11. März 2012)

da muss ja mit brennender reifen ausgeparkt sein ^^

jo das kostet gut geld - wenns die versicherung übernimmt muss er immer noch den eigenanteil von 200 euro übernehmen


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. März 2012)

Situation war so: Straße mit Häusern mündet in einer Sackgasse. 10m vor der Sackgasse kann man aber nach rechts. Dort stehen Garagen und man kann parken. Er kommt aus der Sackgasse und fährt rückwärts in die Straße mit den Garagen. Er will dann nach links rausfahren aber von rechts (aus der Sackgasse) kommt ein Kombi geschossen, der immer näher an ihn ranfährt und ihn anhupt weil er nicht rausfahren kann. Mein Kollege wird sauer, beschimpft ihn und fährt dann etwas wütend rückwärts um dem typen Platz zu machen. Dabei unterschätzt er den Abstand zum hinter ihm stehenden Auto und fährt dagegen. Der andere Typ fährt einfach weg.


----------



## Magogan (13. März 2012)

Tausend mal gefahr'n,
Tausend mal kein Blechschad'n.
Tausend und ein mal
Und es hat bumm gemacht

*sing*

Habt ihr das Lied gesucht?

Aber zurück zum Thema: 

Hmm, gibt es bei Fiat keinen Teilekatalog, wo man Preise usw. herausfinden kann (oder Teilenummer suchen und Preis beim Autohaus erfragen)?


----------



## Elda (13. März 2012)

Hat dein Freund evtl. einen Unfall im Jahr frei bei seiner Versicherung? Bei mir ist das so.


----------



## Magogan (13. März 2012)

In dem Alter vermutlich nicht, dafür muss man doch schon einige Jahre fahren, oder?


----------



## Ellesmere (13. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> da muss ja mit brennender reifen ausgeparkt sein ^^
> 
> jo das kostet gut geld - wenns die versicherung übernimmt muss er immer noch den *eigenanteil von 200 euro übernehmen
> *




Hmm..ich kenn jetzt keine Versicherung, die einen Eigenanteil (quasie eine S in der  Kraftfahrthaftpflicht hat. Aber ich kenne auch nicht alle Versicherungen  

Das schlimmste was für gewöhnlich passiert, das dein Freund höher gestuft wird. Sprich es wird in den nächsten Jahren teurer. Da kann ihm sein Versicherer aber auch sagen, ab wann es für ihn günstiger ist den Schaden selbst zu regulieren. (also den Schaden aus eigener Tasche zahlen^^)

Da das Auto relativ neu aussieht wird der Geschädigte mit Sicherheit in eine Fachwerkstatt fahren. Die berechnen ihm dann natürlich den Ausbau der alten Stoßstange, die neue Stoßstangen, die Lackierung der Neuen, etc. 
Somit liegt der Schaden vermutlich bei ca. 1000 Euro.

Und es gibt natürlich Rabattretter in der Kraftfahrthaftpflicht, da hat man dann sozusagen "einen Schaden frei". Diese Versicherungen kosten allerdings meist etwas mehr und werden im Zeitalter von es geht noch billiger.de nicht genommen.

Also soll er´s als Lehrgeld im Gedächtnis behalten und die nächsten Jahre lieber etwas schleichen und dreimal gucken


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. März 2012)

Elda schrieb:


> Hat dein Freund evtl. einen Unfall im Jahr frei bei seiner Versicherung? Bei mir ist das so.



Er hat seinen Führerschein ende Januar gemacht.


----------



## Miss Mojo (13. März 2012)

Also es kommen ja nicht nur die Kosten des Materials drauf. Würde mir einer ins Auto fahren würde ich das auch in einer WErkstatt machen lassen wollen und nicht von irgendwem in Eigenregie - da kann man ja locker noch mal die Kosten draufpacken. Versicherung lohnt sich also in diesem Fall.


----------



## Foxx82 (13. März 2012)

Der Scheiß ist ja, dass bei den neuen Autos jede Drecks-Stoßstange in Wagenfarbe lackiert wird. Falls in der Stoßstange noch ein PDC (Park-Distance-Control) verbaut war wird es schon so seine 2.000 &#8364;uro kosten, sollte dem nicht so sein wird er wohl so nen tausender berappen müssen. Sollte er die Rückleuchte oder was das da unten ist auch noch erwischt haben, dann kostet es wahrscheinlich nochmal 200 &#8364;uro mehr.

Ich verstehe echt nicht wie sich manch einer so dermaßen aufregen kann, dass der TE nur so vage Angaben gemacht hat. Immerhin hat er nur danach gefragt, was der Spaß ca. kosten wird und wollte keinen detaillierten Kostenvoranschlag *kopfschüttel*.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. März 2012)

Foxx82 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe echt nicht wie sich manch einer so dermaßen aufregen kann, dass der TE nur so vage Angaben gemacht hat. Immerhin hat er nur danach gefragt, was der Spaß ca. kosten wird und wollte keinen detaillierten Kostenvoranschlag *kopfschüttel*.



Danke für dein Verständnis. Ich bin halt auch nicht die betroffene Person sondern nur ein dritter, der den Unfall weder mitbekommen hat noch an alle Informationen rankommt. Ich will meinem Kollegen ja nur etwas helfen bei seinem Problem. Danke aber für alle hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## sympathisant (13. März 2012)

dazu kommt noch, dass sich der geschädigte für die zeit in der das auto in der werkstatt ist, einen leihwagen auf kosten des schädigers nehmen kann.

genau für den fall hat man versicherungen. und falls euch die kosten zu hoch erscheinen, kann man sich nen anwalt suchen und munter drauf losklagen (wenn man rechtschutzversichert ist).


----------



## Davatar (13. März 2012)

Man sollte bei nem Unfall ohne Personenschaden IMMER zuerst der Versicherung anrufen und die alles klären lassen, sonst entsprechend zuerst Polizei, Ambulanz und/oder Feuerwehr und danach die Versicherung.

Einfach so als Tip nebenbei  

Und übrigens kann man der Polizei auch sagen, dass man im Moment zu geschockt ist, um ne Aussage zu machen und die lieber auf dem Polizeiposten machen möchte, wenn man sich ein Bisschen gesammelt hat. So kann auch vermieden werden, dass man ne Falschaussage macht.


----------



## floppydrive (13. März 2012)

1. Unfall bauen
2. Abhauen
3. ????
4. PROFIT


----------



## Legendary (13. März 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> 1. Unfall bauen
> 2. Abhauen
> 3. ????
> 4. PROFIT


Made my fuckin day!


----------



## Ellesmere (13. März 2012)

Jopp-solange bis es dein Auto ist, was "getroffen" wurde.... 
Würd dann gern dein Gesicht sehen....und natürlich den Ausruf hören: "Made my Day "


----------



## Arkhanazul (13. März 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Jopp-solange bis es dein Auto ist, was "getroffen" wurde....
> Würd dann gern dein Gesicht sehen....und natürlich den Ausruf hören: "Made my Day "



Jo ... "Fahrerflucht" bzw. unerlaubtes Entfernen vom Unfallort geht gar nicht. Zudem stell dies eine Verkehrsstraftat dar, die gerne mal mit 3 Monaten Führerscheinentzug, ner saftigen Geldstrafe und (momentan noch) 7 Punkten in Flensburg geahndet wird.


----------



## Legendary (13. März 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Jopp-solange bis es dein Auto ist, was "getroffen" wurde....
> Würd dann gern dein Gesicht sehen....und natürlich den Ausruf hören: "Made my Day "



Du wirst es nicht glauben aber das ist mir schonmal passiert...nachts am Stadtplatz, rechte Seite vom Kotflügel bis zum Tankdeckel alles verkratzt und 5cm eingedrückt. Hab den Huso leider nie bekommen sonst hätte ich ihn schätzungsweise aufgeschlitzt und langsam verbluten lassen (anders kann mans nicht ausdrücken) Mein Ausruf bezog sich eher auf die Gesamtheit die du sicherlich nicht kennst, oder weißt du aus welcher Serie im TV das kommt?


----------



## Ellesmere (13. März 2012)

Aye, dann bist Du rehabilitiert^^ Und nein, die Serie kenn ich nicht. Aber auch in dem Zusammenhang kann ich es nicht lustig finden.Japp, da hört mein Sinn für schwarzen Humor auf...


----------



## Kamsi (13. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> aufgeschlitzt und langsam verbluten lassen



Dexter ?


----------



## Legendary (13. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dexter ?



Wat wie wo? Nee...ich meine das, was floppydrive geschrieben hat. Das kommt von Southpark.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-eak9Jz3_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordTears (28. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mit einer Gegenfrage kommen:
> Suche derzeit ein Lied, das geht so: Da da da daaaa daaaa da da daaaa



Das dürte Beethovens Fünfte sein


----------



## Manowar (28. Juni 2012)

Wow.. du gräbst einen alten Thread aus, um auf Spam von mir zu antworten?
Awesome 

Mir ist auch ne Mistsau ins Auto gefahren, dabei parke ich immer ganz abgeschieden..
Man sieht nicht wirklich viel.. nur wenn man sich 3m hinters Auto stellt und sich die Spaltmaße der Stoßstange anschaut, sieht man, dass die nicht mehr passen.

Habs vorher nicht gesehen, jetzt wurde ich drauf hingewiesen und ärgere mich jedes mal


----------



## floppydrive (28. Juni 2012)

Bei der hässlichen Karre macht das ey nichts sei ganz beruhigt


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Bei der hässlichen Karre macht das ey nichts sei ganz beruhigt



floppy du bist viel zu oft, viel zu erschreckend direkt


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

vieleicht ist floppydrive mehr als eine person ^^

vieleicht ist er der account für buffed angestellte wo sie ihre frust über die community auslassen können

was wohl mightymage zahlen musste am schluss ^^


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vieleicht ist floppydrive mehr als eine person ^^
> 
> vieleicht ist er der account für buffed angestellte wo sie ihre frust über die community auslassen können
> 
> was wohl mightymage zahlen musste am schluss ^^



lol, ein Skandal der buffed.de zum Einsturz bringen würde


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

und was ist wenn wir nur träumen das wir in diesen forum posten während andere personen von uns träumen wie wir in diesen forum posten ?

stell dir mal vor wenn jemand den user bannt der für dich konov dein leben schreibt - endet dann dein leben oder geht es dann weiter nur das deine taten auch deine taten sind und nicht von anderen gelenkt ?


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und was ist wenn wir nur träumen das wir in diesen forum posten während andere personen von uns träumen wie wir in diesen forum posten ?
> 
> stell dir mal vor wenn jemand den user bannt der für dich konov dein leben schreibt - endet dann dein leben oder geht es dann weiter nur das deine taten auch deine taten sind und nicht von anderen gelenkt ?



Ich komm nicht mehr mit. Fahre gleich auf ne kleine Biketour  tschöss


----------



## floppydrive (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vieleicht ist floppydrive mehr als eine person ^^
> 
> vieleicht ist er der account für buffed angestellte wo sie ihre frust über die community auslassen können
> 
> was wohl mightymage zahlen musste am schluss ^^



Ich kann dir zu 140 russichen Prozent versichern das ich mit Buffed soviel am Hut haben, wie Crackhuren mit Wohltätigkeitsverantstaltungen.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

Fährst du das Bike oder ist es das Bike was dich fährt


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Fährst du das Bike oder ist es das Bike was dich fährt



Naja es ist ein Fahrrad und kein Auto oder Motorrad, also ICH fahre das Bike und nicht umgekehrt. ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vieleicht ist er der account für buffed angestellte wo sie ihre frust über die community auslassen können


Nein nein, ist er nicht. Für sowas haben wir extra einen eigenen Thread in den tiefsten und dunkelsten Bereichen des Forums, wo kein Normalsterblicher jemals hinkommen wird, ohne vorher einen Pakt mit dem Teufel eingegangen zu sein. Und unser Thread hat schon mehr Seiten, als der "Was regt euch SO RICHTIG auf?"-Thread. 

Aber da wir hier ja nicht noch einen Spam-Thread haben wollen, mache ich hier mal zu. 

Sollte M1ghtymage uns doch noch mitteilen wollen, wie das Ganze jetzt ausgegangen ist, soll er sich per PN an mich (oder einen Mod seines Vertrauens ) wenden.


----------

